# Suggest a cage...



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hoping to get some Degus... suggest me a decent cage? I have about £60 to spend on it!  x


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

What about one of these? *Large Degu Cage* May as well have the largest you can afford and John is a lovely man to deal with who delivers when he says he will as well!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

£80.50 delivered?!!  I cant afford that... great cage though x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Go to this website and have a look.
You will find Johns prices very competitive and the nest cages for Degus.
He is also one of the nicest blokes you will ever deal with.
John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks but his cage was too much after P&P  x


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks but his cage was too much after P&P  x


You live in Yorkshire though? He is based at Rotherham and I know that he welcomes visitors if you could get over there? Then you could pick it up yourself!


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

try ebay, saw some on there for about £40, with £6.99 p&p they're not all second hand either there are some good pet suppliers on ebay


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

tried ebay and they either dont beat my local store or there too small. 

Im an hour away from where he is. I could collect but its abit pointless after petrol costs  x


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Nothing with a plastic bottom !!! Degus can chew through it as easy as pie !!!


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

hey
ive just built a new cage for my degu's, out of wood, which is nearly five ft high, 3 ft wide and 2 ft deep. It only cost me about £70 for all the wood and about an extra £20 pounds for lights, animal safe wood protector and i also cut out mesh to put on the walls. For the size of this cage it is very cheap, and will last a long time. If you do make a cage remember to use safe wood for levels or anything that they might chew.

Any all metal cage thats are made for chinchilla's are usually good, and remeber to try and get one's with a high base as it can get very messy. 

Thickets house cages are good and also John Hopewells cages are good but very expensive. How many degu's are you planning on having?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

ooo thank you..

Im thinking of maybe getting a high cage then adding wooden platform in. Lots of things to jump on etc. Then with a metal removeable bottom so i can clean it out easily?

Im thinking of getting 2 brothers at pets at home.. im wanting about 4 but there the only 2 available atm and obviously introducing more might be risky x


----------

